# 360 pd



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

I have an airlight 360 PD. Very light, 5 cylinder weapon.

I've had it a couple of years. Can fire 357, but usually use 38.

At range yesterday, the wheel stopped advancing. Pull hammer back, and wheel stays put.

Anyone run across this before? Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you cleaned it recently?
If crud has gotten into the slot through which the _hand_ (that is, the lever which advances the cylinder) operates, the hand won't contact the cylinder's centrally-located ratchet. Thus, the cylinder won't rotate.
If that's not it, then either the hand itself is damaged in some way, or the ratchet on the cylinder is.

If you can't fix this problem with a gun-scrubber spray and/or a toothpick, you need a gunsmith.
_Do not try to take this pistol apart on your own!_


----------

